

Ask HN: Review my startup, Workables.com - hegranes

A real-time marketplace for one-time jobs... http://workables.com
======
randall
Review: A clickable link makes it easier to review rather than a text
submission. :)

Clicking through to the video is clunky. Probably should load on the same
page. I click to say "i want to watch a video" and then have to click again to
watch it. And I still don't know what your site does yet.

Then the video doesn't explain what you're doing? Sorry dude, if I don't know
what your site does w/in 30 seconds of trying, there's no way I'd use this
f'reals.

I think you need to think less about your tech, and more about your landing
page experience. When someone shows up, how are you going to get the point of
your site across to them w/in 7 seconds. I see I can post a job in 3 easy
steps, but I can do that at a lot of sites with more cred, why would I do it
on your site?

I hope this comes off as constructive and not overly harsh. I think you just
need to think about it from a user's perspective a bit more.

~~~
hegranes
Ha. Love it... These reactions get me more excited than when people say they
love the Workables UI, experience, homepage, etc.

